# HDMI 2.0b abwärtskompatibel ?



## ubuntu1967 (7. Januar 2018)

*HDMI 2.0b abwärtskompatibel ?*

Hallo ich hoffe hiesiger Forumsabschnitt ist passend.
Ich möchte wissen ob  HDMI 2.0b genutzt von Grafikkarte abwärtskompatibel zu HDMI 2.0 oder andere HDMI-Versionen ist?


----------



## Saguya (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: HDMI 2.0b abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ja, ist es. Google hätte da aber auch geholfen


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: HDMI 2.0b abwärtskompatibel ?*

Danke* Saguya*

Noch eine Frage: Wie stabil ist HDMI, sitzen die kabel schnell locker?


----------

